
Solar Cells Crystallized Out of Molten Silicon - nickb
http://www.digitalworldtokyo.com/index.php/digital_tokyo/articles/1mm_diameter_solar_cell_spheres_formed_in_freefall_by_gravity/
======
iamwil
Would it then be possible to fashion solar cells in a crystal? Something that
captures light, and makes it bounce around inside a medium so that the cells
would have more chances to absorb photons?

